# Mile Fleur X Cochin chicks



## Jenness Farm LLC (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi everyone!
We have three, week old Mile Fleur X Cochin chicks that we are selling. We are located in Nottingham, New Hampshire at Jenness Farm. They are $3/ chick. One of our hens has been broody and we let her hatch out a few eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They would have to be picked up. Correct?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They would have to be picked up. Correct?


Nice pics!


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC (Aug 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They would have to be picked up. Correct?


Where are you located? It would be preferred but a meeting site could be arranged!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I'm getting at is that we are scattered everywhere across the country and the world. And there are none that live near where you are. The closest was in NJ and she just moved to VA. 

I did a lot of shipping and receiving when I was still raising show birds. It was about the only way to get the genetics needed for our flocks.


----------



## Jenness Farm LLC (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh ok! Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you still have any? Where are you located?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t think anyone is able to buy it because we’re super far away


----------

